# Let's write user titles for each other.



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

25 characters or fewer, I think. Right? No one's under any obligation to use 'em, and please, no syrupy sentiments. If I see "a dear honey of a person," there'll be conniption activity all up in here. 

.

Carrie - Heavily-Goated Girly Girl
.
.
.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooh, make me one? 

I'll use it if it's not too horrible 

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

OH! ME! ME!

I can give a few too. Oh, I just made myself one: "Good at this sort of thing"


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

ActivistFatGirl - Sexy Convexy

Divals - His name backward would work for a submissive guy named David.

Clearly, I suck at this. And I can't count 25.

Here's one I'd best not assign, but it's up for grabs...

User. Tidal.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

I used Slavid once. It reminded me of saliva, so I dropped it quick.

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm trying to find something for BoBabe that includes deli freezers, banana popsicles, hella sexiness, sauciness, NYC, and double entendre and I realize I'm trying way too hard.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 24, 2006)

do me! do me! I have to go out now but I will think of something.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm still waiting on mine... grah.

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> I'm still waiting on mine... grah.
> 
> =Divals



Divals, I don't know ya at all, that makes it hard!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Meow? What do you want to know? I'm pretty open with meself on the boards 

=Divals


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm trying to find something for BoBabe that includes deli freezers, banana popsicles, hella sexiness, sauciness, NYC, and double entendre and I realize I'm trying way too hard.


Screw it. Just come make me breakfast.


MissToodles said:


> do me! do me! I have to go out now but I will think of something.


Yours is too perfect, Toodles. But the greasy muscle-man avatar could use some work.


Divals said:


> I'm still waiting on mine... grah.


Tapping your toe won't speed up the delicate creative process, Divals. Clearly I was wrong about you being a bottom.

Okay. I suck at this. Somebody give Divals a pithy user title?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> Meow? What do you want to know? I'm pretty open with meself on the boards
> 
> =Divals



Explain yourself in 30 words or less.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Toddles is NOT allowed to change her user title. At the very least she must transfer ownership because it's the best one we've got.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Tapping your toe won't speed up the delicate creative process, Divals. Clearly I was wrong about you being a bottom.



I'm sorry *cries*

I did not mean to be evil  I thought you'd given up on me...

*shoots self in face*

=Divals


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe we'll smoke Jes out with our bad-at-thisness.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 24, 2006)

But it's john basedow! He must stay. He will get you into the best shape of your life. He has bad frosted blonde hair and wears tight shorts. You must worship him.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 24, 2006)

For BB: ^Not wearing pants.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Explain yourself in 30 words or less.



Meow. I'm a bisexual, transsexual (non-op) college student at the Art Institute studying video game design. I'm 21 years old, engaged to a beautiful wonderful ssbbw, also my age, I live in a small hick town with nothing but houses and churches, I'm a furry, I do lots of random illustrations, I do 3d animation, I love to read and write science fiction, I try to be cute and sometimes succeed, I'm scottish...

Blast, that's more than thirty words...

edit: oh, and I'm emo... and girly... 

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> I'm sorry *cries*
> 
> I did not mean to be evil  I thought you'd given up on me...
> 
> ...



Oh, Divals is definately a bottom! Look at the emo splattering on the wall.

Emo splattering
2 for 1 deal (sigh, trying to deal with a comment you made about duality..this is bad)
I'm not evil.

But this is really it:
I'm not a bottom *pout*


there's a few.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> Meow. I'm a bisexual, transsexual (non-op) college student at the Art Institute studying video game design. I'm 21 years old, engaged to a beautiful wonderful ssbbw, also my age, I live in a small hick town with nothing but houses and churches, I'm a furry, I do lots of random illustrations, I do 3d animation, I love to read and write science fiction, I try to be cute and sometimes succeed, I'm scottish...
> 
> Blast, that's more than thirty words...
> 
> =Divals



Oh you're interesting!  Nice to meet you. I hope you get I'm totally playing with all my comments.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> Meow. I'm a bisexual, transsexual (non-op) college student at the Art Institute studying video game design. I'm 21 years old, engaged to a beautiful wonderful ssbbw, also my age, I live in a small hick town with nothing but houses and churches, I'm a furry, I do lots of random illustrations, I do 3d animation, I love to read and write science fiction, I try to be cute and sometimes succeed, I'm scottish...
> 
> Blast, that's more than thirty words...
> 
> ...



Swishy Scotch Switch


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

*snrk* swishy? 

=Divals


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> But it's john basedow! He must stay. He will get you into the best shape of your life. He has bad frosted blonde hair and wears tight shorts. You must worship him.


I tried to worship him, but I bumped my noggin on his li'l package there.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> *snrk* swishy?


You said you were girly. Edit as necessary. (And thanks for giving us a fun lot to work with.)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Maybe we'll smoke Jes out with our bad-at-thisness.



Ha, for real. If she's lurking, Jes, I'm talking to you. Can you handle this???


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You said you were girly. Edit as necessary. (And thanks for giving us a fun lot to work with.)



No problem  I'll use it, with one minor change... (I generally consider Scotch to be alcohol)

=Divals


----------



## Tad (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never changed mine, and 'senior member' is really not so appealing sounding. I'd love someone to come up with something nifty for me.

I'll really appreciate any suggestions,and as a bonus I'll rep anyone who gives me a suggstion, too!

I realize that this is not so easy, as I'm more sober and long-winded than fun and entertaining....but maybe a new title will help spark my less sober side?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## missaf (Aug 24, 2006)

Sure, I'll take a new title.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I tried to worship him, but I bumped my noggin on his li'l package there.


Tucked, I'm sure.....ROFLMAO


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

"hard out here for a blimp"

I agree - that is some funny sh**.  ​


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

I like mine - Pithy Harlot (thanks, AFG) and BoBabe's new one for me rocks, too.  

I'm feeling uninspired today, but I did come up with one: 

Jane: Don't fuck with me. 


Simple. Eloquent. Accurate.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

edx: Between edw and edy


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> edx: Between edw and edy


Or,
The only Ed you'll ever need


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You said you were girly. Edit as necessary. (And thanks for giving us a fun lot to work with.)



Okay here we go peeps:
 
*Boteroesque Babe* - Yes, you may worship me.

*Divals* - Feels just like it should 

*edx* - Relax, it's edx. (Instead of relax it's Fedex? Get it? Get it?)

*missaf *- A little dab'll do ya.

*activistfatgirl* - Finger-lickin' good.

*Jane* - Best seat in the house. (Get it? Heehee.)

:doh: These are all of the slogans I can remember right now and no I don't know why I remember weird stuff. Wait yes I do - I used to watch a LOT of tv. A LOT.​


----------



## Mini (Aug 24, 2006)

Mini: Not Hung Proportionally

It's funny because I'm average.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> Mini: Not Hung Proportionally
> 
> It's funny because I'm average.



Mini: Less you, more talk about my winky.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I like mine - Pithy Harlot (thanks, AFG) and BoBabe's new one for me rocks, too.
> 
> I'm feeling uninspired today, but I did come up with one:
> 
> ...


I like that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Ya know what, I want a user title that gives nod to my intense swirl of feminine energy and constant girl flirting (today has been the exception). And that's really hard in 25 letters.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know what, I want a user title that gives nod to my intense swirl of feminine energy and constant girl flirting (today has been the exception). And that's really hard in 25 letters.


Whirlwind Flirter


----------



## Mini (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know what, I want a user title that gives nod to my intense swirl of feminine energy and constant girl flirting (today has been the exception). And that's really hard in 25 letters.



Flirtatious Feminazi. 

No need to thank me.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> No problem  I'll use it, with one minor change... (I generally consider Scotch to be alcohol)
> 
> =Divals


Demon Duality Diva


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> Flirtatious Feminazi.
> 
> No need to thank me.



More threatening than the first, less threatening than the second. And should capture my innate divaness as shown by this post.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals: Can't spell devils

And with this post, ladies and gents, I can change my user title. So suggest away. All I've come up with is

Analyzing everything you say

Kinda lame, I know. So go crazy on my ass.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Alright I'm happy with mine now tho I thought of it myself.

HFC: 
Ronnie 2008!
or
Fatter than Brinkley


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Analyzing everything you say
> 
> Kinda lame, I know. So go crazy on my ass.



That's too long how bout:


Have a seat.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's too long how bout:
> 
> 
> Have a seat.


Then I'd have to use a picture of my ass as an avatar.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 24, 2006)

Have at me. I'm totally lacking imagination in this area.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Have at me. I'm totally lacking imagination in this area.



Have at me.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Fatlanes:

Should All Be Like Me


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie:

Carmel Coated Goodness


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

BB:

Melts in Your Mind


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> Carrie:
> 
> Carmel Coated Goodness



Oooh, I like!! 


BoBabe: Squishy Iron Maiden.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I like mine - Pithy Harlot (thanks, AFG) and BoBabe's new one for me rocks, too.
> 
> I'm feeling uninspired today, but I did come up with one:
> 
> ...


Told one friend who LOVED IT and said, "What else would it say?"


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Joyjoy: 

Moremore to lovelove

Why are you sadsad?

Not my most brilliant work. I'll think some more.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Divals: Can't spell devils


Just choked on my fish-kabob. Hey, how many letters is _that_?

edx: "SlightlyBiggerThanPlainEd"
JoyJoy: "HappyHappy" or maybe "Wants a BoyBoy" (though I'm operating on virtually no personal knowledge regarding either)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I like mine - Pithy Harlot (thanks, AFG) and BoBabe's new one for me rocks, too.
> 
> I'm feeling uninspired today, but I did come up with one:
> 
> ...



lol Carrie... cuuute! 

And the word "pithy" makes me think of Bill O'Reilly. Uh oh. He says it a lot. I always seem to be flipping channels on tv and the radio and pass by his show... and he'll be about to say "pithy" or have just said it. It makes me laugh. Oh, that cheating/philandering/self-righteous/duplicitous/hypocritical bastard! I'd like to reach out and supersoak people like him. I'm fiscally and socially conservative... yet, I can't stomach him... AT ALL... because he's a zealot and for all aforementioned stuff. I won't tell you what I'd fill my gun with. It will be a big surprise!  Wee 

Is that hijack #2?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Another edx:

edix<edx<edxi


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> lol Carrie... cuuute!
> 
> And the word "pithy" makes me think of Bill O'Reilly. Uh oh. He says it a lot. I always seem to be flipping channels on tv and the radio and pass by his show... and he'll be about to say "pithy" or have just said it. It makes me laugh. Oh, that cheating/philandering/self-righteous/duplicitous/hypocritical bastard! I'd like to reach out and supersoak people like him. I'm fiscally and socially conservative... yet, I can't stomach him... AT ALL... because he's a zealot and for all aforementioned stuff. I won't tell you what I'd fill my gun with. It will be a big surprise!  Wee
> 
> Is that hijack #2?



Oh no, now, as the hijack queen (wait a second, that MUST be my user title), I will not allow a hijack involving Bill O Reilly in the Lounge. I put my foot down!

You crazy woman you. Make up for it by posting nudes please.


----------



## Tad (Aug 24, 2006)

Not overly inspired this afternoon, but I'll add some suggestions anyway

MissaF
The F varies by mood
Dont ask about the F
F for fantastic
I like fat

Renaissance Woman
Analyticholic
Analyzed that
More than analysis
Yes, Im that good

Boteresquo Babe
Do you know Bo?

Joy
HappyHappy
HippyHippy
Ed says Im cool
Oddly normal

-Ed


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

Edx-
X for X-Ray Glasses


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 24, 2006)

edx said:


> Not overly inspired this afternoon, but I'll add some suggestions anyway
> 
> MissaF
> The F varies by mood
> ...


Ed, thanks for the inspiration. Still willing to hear other ideas, though.  

I love to see people's creative juices flowing like this. Cool thread, BB. :kiss2:


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2006)

JoyJoy:

MidwestMadonna


----------



## jamie (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Divals: Can't spell devils
> 
> And with this post, ladies and gents, I can change my user title. So suggest away. All I've come up with is
> 
> ...




Yours have been making me snicker, I bet you have something great tucked away there for yourself.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> Mini: Not Hung Proportionally
> 
> It's funny because I'm average.


post pix plz thx

Also, let's hear some more for other people. You're not allowed to write your own, per the thread title. Geez, some people!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Also, let's hear some more for other people. You're not allowed to write your own, per the thread title. Geez, some people!


Based on your location and what I have been able to surmise about your politics from your posts in Hyde Park, I'd say that "OutOfPlace" would be appropriate. 

Feel free to pick on me, everyone.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Edx:

FEdx


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

OK. I'm curious. Any ideas for me?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

BoBabe:

Coconut Kandy

or TandyKandy

or Green Goddess


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Fatlane: Mint Skittles Gigolo


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Toodles: Chocodile


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Toodles: Fitness Guru

It logically follows from the John Basedow pic.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Wayne: Whack-a-Bonomo

Taffy... of course.

Sandy: Got Purple?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

FEast: Purple Dyson


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

JoyJoy: Southern Comfortable

Carrie: Pissy Marmot

BBWMoon: Has no dark side

Jane: Has 2x4, will travel

Timberwolf: Howls at BBWMoon

SamanthaNY: Soleful



I'm not very good at this, lol...but I'll keep thinkin'.


----------



## jamie (Aug 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm not very good at this, lol...but I'll keep thinkin'.



Are you kidding??!? These are great.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 24, 2006)

Any ideas for moi?


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 24, 2006)

I LOVE this thread. I just wish I was smart enough to join in.

<Pulling up a chair and fetching popcorn>

Tracey xx


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

Tracey...BeaBeaW?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> Tracey...BeaBeaW?



I'm ashamed to report that I laughed out loud.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I LOVE this thread. I just wish I was smart enough to join in.
> 
> <Pulling up a chair and fetching popcorn>
> 
> Tracey xx



British Bombshell?


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 24, 2006)

thank you Ripley!!!!

And Miss Vickie too!!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sandy: Got Purple?



I love that one!!!

Okay, I'm almost afraid to ask. What would you guys come up with for me? And please, be kind. But not too kind. I can take it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

bigdog said:


> Any ideas for moi?




eek - you're brave. Let's see...

how about:

Bear bearing arms
Rocco's sugar (uh oh, that could be misconstrued!)
Bush lover (another one that can be misconstrued.)

hmmm....this is tough!

Personally I would consider you Armed & Adorable, but I don't think you'd use it 

Hey! How about Durango Wrangler?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I like mine - Pithy Harlot (thanks, AFG) and BoBabe's new one for me rocks, too.
> 
> I'm feeling uninspired today, but I did come up with one:
> 
> ...




Carrie - you named yourself. Ready?

Simple. Eloquent. Accurate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> Flirtatious Feminazi.
> 
> No need to thank me.




Mini, you named yourself too:

"No need to thank me."


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> 25 characters or fewer, I think. Right? No one's under any obligation to use 'em, and please, no syrupy sentiments. If I see "a dear honey of a person," there'll be conniption activity all up in here.
> 
> .
> 
> ...




In fact, I think many of you named yourselves with your closing lines. BB's would be above:

"All up in here"


Since she can't use "Up for Grabs" (below) - altho..I could!



Boteroesque Babe said:


> ActivistFatGirl - Sexy Convexy
> 
> Divals - His name backward would work for a submissive guy named David.
> 
> ...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> eek - you're brave. Let's see...
> 
> how about:
> 
> ...



This reminds me of another great one for HFC! 
"I love my bush" would rule!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

Divals said:


> Meow? What do you want to know? I'm pretty open with meself on the boards
> 
> =Divals




I like 

"open with meself" for =Divals


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Bigdog: Big ALL over, ladies!


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm ashamed to report that I laughed out loud.




LOL, not good? Okay, I'll keep thinkin'.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll bite.
although it'll have to be pretty rad to compete with my current title.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in. I need me a new title anyhow, and a new avvy and sig.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm in. I need me a new title anyhow, and a new avvy and sig.



Shit, "AFG can't wait until I'm 20" is too long. Poop.


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie: Boobies and Babies

Elle Camino: Drop Dead Red

ActivistFatGirl: Lojack your threads!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 24, 2006)

ahahaha 'boobies and babies' is AWESOME!


----------



## bigdog (Aug 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> eek - you're brave. Let's see...
> 
> how about:
> 
> ...



Bush lover??? Hardly. Armed and Adorable. Funny. Durango Wrangler is good... but it also sounds like a Pornstar name.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2006)

I love it. Thanks, Ripley!!! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, instead of listing them one by one, I will make a list. Here are the names we have inadvertantly given ourselves (everything below came from each person's posts):

*BB* - "All up in here"; "Up for grabs" "I tried to worship him" "edit as necessary" "a fun lot to work with" "choking on my fish-kabob"

*=Divals* - "Not too horrible"; "Open with meself"

*ActivistFatGirl *- "OH! ME! ME!" "Explain yourself" "the best one we've got" "playing with all my comments" "ha, for real" "Can you handle this??" "swirl of feminine energy" "constant girl flirting" "capture my innate divaness" "post nudes please"

*MissToodles* - "Do me! Do me!"

*Edx* - "overly inspired". and I'm cheating with this one - just using something you said to come up with this: "A Tad less sober"

*Carrie* - (as I mentioned above): "Simple. Eloquent. Accurate."

*Rainahblue* - "I used to watch a LOT of tv. A LOT."

*Mini *- "Funny because I'm average" "no need to thank me"

*Renaissance Woman* - "go crazy on my ass"

*JoyJoy* - "have at me" oops! AFG already said that! ok, then - "Creative juices flowing"

*ShakenBakeSharleen* - "reach out and supersoak!"

*Jamie* - "Something great tucked away"

*ScreamingChicken* - "Feel free to pick on me"

*Timberwolf* - "I'm curious"

*Ripley* - "I'll keep thinking!"

*BeaBea *- "Smart enough to join in" "Fetching"

*MissVickie* - "I can take it!"

*BBWMoon* - Allie, you make it hard - your posts were too succinct! Best I can come up with is "I'm Sparkly!"

*ElleCamino* - "I'll bite."


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2006)

oh! oh! someone do me!!


 

(dirty!)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> oh! oh! someone do me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Someone do me" would be perfect.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> ActivistFatGirl: Lojack your threads!



Ripley, Harumpf! I'm very offended. My thread hijacking is always done with the strongest regard for high quality.


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ripley, Harumpf! I'm very offended. My thread hijacking is always done with the strongest regard for high quality.





Lojack is that thing you put on your car to get it back after it's hijacked, lol...I meant it as you warning others to protect their threads. 


Please don't be offended; I *will *cry.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> OH! ME! ME!
> 
> I can give a few too. Oh, I just made myself one: "Good at this sort of thing"




I've been trying to think of something clever to put on mine, but as you can see by my handle that I'm not very creative LOL :doh:


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

*BigDog= BigHeart*


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

SVS...


Randi, you and I share a LOVE for Rockport... so... you're

*Motif 1*

And YOU know what I mean!!! Don't you???


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

EllaBella: Turns heads


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I LOVE this thread. I just wish I was smart enough to join in.
> 
> <Pulling up a chair and fetching popcorn>
> 
> Tracey xx



Ditto. I am willing to consider various suggestions anyone may have, with a couple caveats:

Slightly naughty is OK, but nothing really dirty, please. 

I'm also not really big into swear words.

( I must admit I like my current one, but it just might be time for a change.)


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

BeaBea =

*OfCorsets-me!*

(Of Course, it's Me)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> SVS...
> 
> 
> Randi, you and I share a LOVE for Rockport... so... you're
> ...




I do indeed!


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a great one for BeaBea, Moon!

EllaBella: Beauty dark and deep


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, Ripley!


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie =

*Going Platinum*


because you have a Platinum Beetle!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2006)

is really cool! I laughed out loud at the BeaBeaW one too!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

JoyJoy or BeaBea: Double the fun

Bigdog: Red in a blue state (although I think armed & adorable is the clear winner)

BBWBetty: Made my saving throw 
Roll up a new character


----------



## Angel (Aug 24, 2006)

bigdog

fat girls make me growl!



Mini

all of Dim look up to me


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2006)

Angel said:


> bigdog
> 
> fat girls make me growl!



I like that one alot!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> Lojack is that thing you put on your car to get it back after it's hijacked, lol...I meant it as you warning others to protect their threads.
> 
> 
> Please don't be offended; I *will *cry.



Oh, I'm not offended now. Now, I deem you my favorite!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I've been trying to think of something clever to put on mine, but as you can see by my handle that I'm not very creative LOL :doh:



What do you do? Isn't it airline related. That would be good fodder...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What do you do? Isn't it airline related. That would be good fodder...



lmao yeah I do, maybe I shall be 
president of the mile high club


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> lmao yeah I do, maybe I shall be
> president of the mile high club



Mile High Club: Join here.


That might be too long tho!


----------



## missaf (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I love it. Thanks, Ripley!!! :wubu:


 
BOOBIES! In more than one way


----------



## Egbert Souse (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe- Throbbing Member

(Am i a creative genius or what???)


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh no, now, as the hijack queen (wait a second, that MUST be my user title), I will not allow a hijack involving Bill O Reilly in the Lounge. I put my foot down!
> 
> You crazy woman you. Make up for it by posting nudes please.



Hush, you! *I* AM THE HIJACK QUEEN! AND JANE IS MY KING! 

Or is that the other way around? Still, you can be the Hijack Duchess. Or Duke. Da-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha... (Ah yes, the days of the "Rapping Duke" novelty single...)

Wow. That was very Obesus of me just then.

AFG: Happier-Fattier-Chickier

Let's take back the happy fat.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Fatlane: Mint Skittles Gigolo



Close, but no "cigar". Wait, you're not the intern, are you?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

Bo Babe: Look to the left. Now.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> BeaBea =
> 
> OfCorsets-me!


Brilliant.




BBWMoon said:


> SVS...
> 
> Randi, you and I share a LOVE for Rockport... so... you're
> 
> ...


And now, I do, too. Add me to the list of peeps-who've-posed-in-front-of-motif#1...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hush, you! *I* AM THE HIJACK QUEEN! AND JANE IS MY KING!
> 
> Or is that the other way around? Still, you can be the Hijack Duchess. Or Duke. Da-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha... (Ah yes, the days of the "Rapping Duke" novelty single...)
> 
> ...



I'm ready to organize the people's resistance to reclaim happy fat.

Dude, I'm *still* laughing. Oh wait, It's only been a minute.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm ready to organize the people's resistance to reclaim happy fat.
> 
> Dude, I'm *still* laughing. Oh wait, It's only been a minute.



Now I took the title. It was golden. 

You could be HappiestFattiestChickiest, though. Better fix your location and sig to reflect our union to take back the happy fat, one post at a time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Now I took the title. It was golden.
> 
> You could be HappiestFattiestChickiest, though. Better fix your location and sig to reflect our union to take back the happy fat, one post at a time.



Dude, we're gonna get in trouble.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Dude, we're gonna get in trouble.



Aaaand... _your point?_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Aaaand... _your point?_



Well, I'll get in trouble. You can pull it off. I may not change my title but now that I'm the silent ringleader to the movement of the happy fat reclamation!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Ditto. I am willing to consider various suggestions anyone may have, with a couple caveats:
> 
> Slightly naughty is OK, but nothing really dirty, please.
> 
> ...



You can go ahead and do the "really dirty" ones for me!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 25, 2006)

sweetnnekked: 

Not wearing pants

Throbbing Member

Out of lotion & tissue

Master of 1-handed typing

Into "photography"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> sweetnnekked:
> 
> Not wearing pants
> 
> ...



Actually, the 4th one is totally true!!
But not for the reason floating around in your deliciously perverted mind!


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hush, you! *I* AM THE HIJACK QUEEN! AND JANE IS MY KING!


And don't anyone forget it!!!!!!

Tanx FL...post pix plz...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> And don't anyone forget it!!!!!!
> 
> Tanx FL...post pix plz...




Hmmm...yeah...I might be willing to pay money for that one, Jane.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll train you up right, AFG.

Which reminds me of a very off-colour Cajun joke I'll refrain from repeating.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 25, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Boteroesque Babe- Throbbing Member
> 
> (Am i a creative genius or what???)


I have to apologize to Egbert, 'cause I put his same title in my post later on. Sorry, dude, I forgot you had written it first.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2006)

This is hilarious although it's getting me funny looks from my co-workers.

JoyJoy, as long as you keep using Chihuly avatars how about Heart of Glass?

AFG - Cuter than cupcakes (has nothing to do with Elle, I just think it fits).

Edx - Good (or bad, up to you) Edxample


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*ShakenBakeSharleen:*

Kill O'Reilly
U shake 'em I'll bake 'em

*Boteroesque Babe:*

Go With The Bo


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

BB:

Brilliant Bawdy Broad


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 25, 2006)

Blackjack: It blowed up good!

sirumberto: Fills you with goo.


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Blackjack: It blowed up good!
> 
> sirumberto: Fills you with goo.


ROFLMAO

or sirumberto: With a cream filled center


----------



## Carrie (Aug 25, 2006)

Traci, I'm not going to quote your post because I hope it'll be deleted (in fact, I just reported it in the hopes that it will). But I'd like to ask you, on behalf of most of us here, I believe, to stop it. I don't give a rat's ass who did what to who, or who passed a note to someone during study hall saying someone smells like dirty gym shoes, I DON'T CARE. I doubt that most of us do. 

I do, however, care about this community. This place has been very pleasant for the last few days - much like before the whole rep kafuffle, and I've been enjoying it very much, along with many others of us. Reading that kind of comment and being in a hostile environment makes this place much less attractive and welcoming to present and potential members. 

In the spirit of keeping this place pleasant for the people here who try to get along with everyone else, if you really can't move beyond the drama of last week, I'd like to ask you (and anyone else involved who is still contributing negatively) to please consider confining any further snarkiness to PM's or e-mail. 

It's up to you, of course, and I know you've already told me that you're not here to please me or others, so no need to reiterate that, but I felt compelled to say something. I like this place. This kind of shit makes me like it less. It's really that simple. 

Thanks.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 25, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> do me! do me! I have to go out now but I will think of something.





toodles..yours is too perfect already...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's another one I thought of for BigDog:

BigGirls. Woof!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

carrie, i think that was over 25 characters.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> carrie, i think that was over 25 characters.



Oh Snap! She told you!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten:    :shocked: 
hey whatever happened to shy guy?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten:    :shocked:
> hey whatever happened to shy guy?



Oh my god, you're right! Holy hell!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

How 'bout:

Bursting with flavor? 

For who? I dunno. ​


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh my god, you're right! Holy hell!



shh. 
let's not do anything to jeopardize this.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> shh.
> let's not do anything to jeopardize this.



this isn't really to you, or the appropriate place to discuss it, but why is everyone so damn mean? jesusbatman!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

it's a fine line between honest and mean, ladypants.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it's a fine line between honest and mean, ladypants.



Well everyone should just be like me cause I'm honest in the could-be-hurtful way only when absolutely necessary. Like bringing out the fine china. 
 
I like ladypants.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 25, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> do me! do me! I have to go out now but I will think of something.




you're a hot piece.. ill do you all niiiight, baby. ::wink::

hmm..cupcake avenger!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well everyone should just be like me cause I'm honest in the could-be-hurtful way only when absolutely necessary. Like bringing out the fine china.
> 
> I like ladypants.


eh, i grew up in an environment where you took your knocks along with everyone else, and nobody minced words, good or bad. it's how i prefer to live my life. and i don't change for no internets. 
ok, hijack over.
ladypants.


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks to be another joyous damn weekend here in cyber land!!!!!!

:doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> Looks to be another joyous damn weekend here in cyber land!!!!!!
> 
> :doh:



Ha, I need a vacation from my vacation already.


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> eh, i grew up in an environment where you took your knocks along with everyone else, and nobody minced words, good or bad. it's how i prefer to live my life. and i don't change for no internets.
> ok, hijack over.
> ladypants.


I'm just a bitch. See title....God I love that one!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> I'm just a bitch. See title....God I love that one!!!!



I would enjoy coming under your tutelage, if you'd have me. I think I've got what it takes.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it's a fine line between honest and mean, ladypants.





it's hard to walk it sometimes...I fail often.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I would enjoy coming under your tutelage


damn 25 character limit!


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I would enjoy coming under your tutelage, if you'd have me. I think I've got what it takes.


We will see, Grasshopper.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 25, 2006)

God, you guys are REALLY funny today! 
I'm willing to play along. And I've already repped some of you. 
The 'Ronnie 2008' makes me LOL everytime I think of it. 
I thought of "WHAT?!?! YOU DON'T LUV BUSH?!?!"
The best one wins.
Go for it.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 25, 2006)

I mean "yepped"


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 26, 2006)

I have one but it applies to just about all the women here. It's from the Movie, _Spartacus_, with Lawrence Olivier, Charles Laughton, Tony Curtiss, Kirk Douglas, Jean Simmons and Peter Ustinov. Ustinov's character is explaining to Laughton's character about Jean Simmons the slave-girl Verrinhea(sp?), is very special and regal in the way she comports herself:

"_*The more chains you put on her the less she looks like a slave.*_"

I know it's a bit over 25 characters but the quote popped into my head when I was taking a shower Friday morning and remembered it again, now, as I finished reading this thread.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2006)

I like that one!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Maybe we'll smoke Jes out with our bad-at-thisness.


or....."Bad at thinness..."


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*Carrie:*

NotTheStephenKingHorror

*mango:*

Fruit of the Goddesses

HrglassesApples&Pears OMy


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2006)

DO me DO me. Anyone Buller, Buller ???


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 27, 2006)

That should be yours. It's really funny!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> DO me DO me. Anyone Buller, Buller ???


how about: bigeasyonI90?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> DO me DO me.



Well there's your answer right there!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2006)

That sounds needy. Do I come across that needy ?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> That sounds needy. Do I come across that needy ?



No, but that doesn't stop it from being a hilarious out-of-context quote.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 28, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I have one but it applies to just about all the women here. It's from the Movie, _Spartacus_, with Lawrence Olivier, Charles Laughton, Tony Curtiss, Kirk Douglas, Jean Simmons and Peter Ustinov. Ustinov's character is explaining to Laughton's character about Jean Simmons the slave-girl Verrinhea(sp?), is very special and regal in the way she comports herself:
> 
> "_*The more chains you put on her the less she looks like a slave.*_"
> 
> I know it's a bit over 25 characters but the quote popped into my head when I was taking a shower Friday morning and remembered it again, now, as I finished reading this thread.


Ah, Spartacus. My favorite fetish film.

The "while taking a shower" part may have been too much information, E-Thon, but I adore this quote, and the feeling behind it.

(winkykiddingface)


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The "while taking a shower" part may have been too much information, E-Thon,



Really? That was the part that made me all tingly in my special places.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> 
> And now, I do, too. Add me to the list of peeps-who've-posed-in-front-of-motif#1...



Great photo  That shed is the most photographed place in this entire area next to Nubble Lighthouse up in York, ME, I think. LOL. 

All of the people who live in New England recognize it lmao. 

Got a pic of Bearskin Neck in my yahoo profile... http://profiles.yahoo.com/mzsweetspot

Have any of you ever hit the quarry and taken photos there? It's quite larger than the Quincy quarry  And unlike the QCY quarry, it has NOT been drained because stupid people try to dive in. LOL. I have a boatload of pics. It's SO beautiful.

I <3 Rockport and Manchester-by-the-Sea :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

misstoodles: 
May I touch your muscle?
()

boteroesque babe:
Screw chat - keep me fat!

divals:
Even more mysterious IRL.

activistfatgirl:
As fiesty horizontally.

mango:
Viva la Fluffernutter!

bigsexy920:
Singin along w/the muzak.
(lol, yeah, i remember that )

violetbbw:
Is my thread showing?

heatherbbw:
Stand up? I have no feet! (yes, i remember that as well )

thesadeianlinguist:
Entering the TwilightZone

ripley:
You'd best Believe It! 

ella bella:
Kinky in the half shell. 

annmarie:
I ROCK the pigtails!

soverysoft:
Is the suspense in season?

me:
Hurricane in a candyshell.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

i'll hafta' go trough and see who I forgot a lil' later on. have an appt. blah. 

Those nighties never cover my ass... and it's not even a big ass. It just is. 

ho hum!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 28, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> activistfatgirl:
> As fiesty horizontally.



With minor changes, you my dear, have chosen the winner.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 28, 2006)

AFG, no brilliant ideas for me? (blinks eyes innocently and makes a cute pout)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 28, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> AFG, no brilliant ideas for me? (blinks eyes innocently and makes a cute pout)



You're hot for teacher?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 28, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> annmarie:
> I ROCK the pigtails!



Yay, I got one.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh no, now, as the hijack queen (wait a second, that MUST be my user title), I will not allow a hijack involving Bill O Reilly in the Lounge. I put my foot down!
> 
> You crazy woman you. Make up for it by posting nudes please.



LOL. I will, but I can't promise it will stay up. The last one got bumped


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, I got one.



I've got another one for you, AnnMarie:

Way deeper than a puddle!

lol 

25 chars or less, right? heehe


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> AFG, no brilliant ideas for me? (blinks eyes innocently and makes a cute pout)


*
*
i think I've got one!

renaissance woman:
The 6th MS friend is Tom!

because it's true. lol. check out your "view all friends" link on your page. You really DO have six!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

But, i just added you... so if you accept, it'll say 7. So, i mussed up your SIX!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

i wanted to write "thunder from down under" for mango earlier on, but that would mean he'd have to strip for us... and i don't think he'd have gone for that. 

lol



my friend is still angry I missed that show in vegas. She called me when i was arriving in the airport and told me about it as i was standing in front of the sign. It was a sitcom moment, for certain! lmao


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> With minor changes, you my dear, have chosen the winner.



Deeeeeaaaaadly!!! what did i win?

:wubu:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> With minor changes, you my dear, have chosen the winner.





shakenbakesharleen said:


> what did i win?



Please tell me it's your hot, sticky love... 'cause i could definitely use a snuggle. *reowr!*  :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Great photo  That shed is the most photographed place in this entire area next to Nubble Lighthouse up in York, ME, I think....



View attachment SOFTLITE.JPG


Nubble Light? Never heard of it ​


----------



## Buffie (Aug 28, 2006)

AnnMarie: Mine is SO cuter.

HotBBWnKC: Dr. Whoremaster

MissStacie: "The Fabulous" 

BBWGwen: I Do What I Want!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen:

how about

"an' ah helped!"

Dating myself with that Shake n Bake quote.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ShakenBakeSharleen:
> 
> how about
> 
> ...




lol i can't STAND that stuff, actually heehehe. I just like the alliteration. it used to be sugarysharleen... but, i'm diabetic now.

guess we know why, eh? heehehe


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ShakenBakeSharleen:
> 
> how about
> 
> ...


I remember it too, Sove. Damn thing set Southern culture back several decades. I still get it blown back at me, and I barely have an accent at all.

Mmmmkay. Some other, somewhat stupider, user titles.

Sandie S-R: Sandie. Ay go.
For any of our bisexual friends: Dimmer Switch


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> For any of our bisexual friends: Dimmer Switch



Or, "I'm switch-eriffic!"


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 29, 2006)

Me?

Very shy and small but unconditional loving and yet pushing for one's rightful rights, as long as I have some backup. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's some I wish would fit:

Can't Remember the Last Time I Sucked In My Stomach
Knuckle dragger. They're not MY knuckles, but still.
Queen Size is the New King Size
Not as good at hopscotch as I used to be.
Workout Routine: Belly Laughs
Meaty, Beaty, Big, Bouncy
Master of the Boarding House Reach
I'm fat. I mean, like, NAAFA fat. (Overheard at a party years ago.)
Quick-Fried to a Crackly Crunch
Fruity enough to cure skurvy.


----------



## Jane (Aug 29, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Fruity enough to cure skurvy.


I am SO stealing that to use on one of my friends who will FALL OUT.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 31, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8909
> 
> 
> Nubble Light? Never heard of it ​



......LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

Who wants to be the:

King or Queen of Dim Wit?

or the Dim Wittiest?

If only it didn't translate so....differently


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, I'll play. Although I may just steal "Like...NAAFA fat" now that Carrie isn't using it anymore.


NancyM: Strangely erotic
Lilly: Queen of the Night
Carrie: Want some candy?

Eh... need more sleep to do this justice.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Okay, I'll play. Although I may just steal "Like...NAAFA fat" now that Carrie isn't using it anymore.



.....which I totally stole from BoBabe!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2006)

Fuzzy, the Fountain of Useless Information


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 1, 2006)

Any ideas for moi? Hehe


----------



## PrettyLynn (Sep 1, 2006)

is it too late for me? =/


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 1, 2006)

PrettyLynn: Las llamas son peligrosos


----------



## fatlane (Sep 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Any ideas for moi? Hehe



Just 1 away from murder


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay, I'm late to the game, but here are a few:



*Buffie* -- Pair-Shaped

*Carrie* -- Princessant

*Tina* --The New Sexy

*Sandie S-R* -- Grand Mama

*Rainahblue* -- Poly Jester

*Swamptoad* -- In The Hole (like 'toad in the hole' -- you know, English food), *or* It's A Gas (like swamp gas)

*Happy Fat Chick* -- Keep Right

*Wayne Zitkus* -- Keep Left

*Sandie Zitkus* -- Purplexing ('purple' -- get it?)

*Screaming Chicken* -- Hood (like the hood of a Trans-Am)

*Obesus* -- Tantricky

*Fuzzy* -- Lollipop On A Sofa

*Jane* -- Well-Heeled (cha-cha heels, no doubt...)

*Boteroesque Babe* -- Radio Active *or* Radiorgasmic

*Jay West Coast* -- All That & A Bag Of Chips (25 characters!)

*Fatlane* -- Not Even Thin-Curious



That's all I could think of at the moment.



How come nobody did one for me? 

.


----------



## ripley (Sep 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, I'm late to the game, but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are fantastic, Free!


----------



## Jane (Sep 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> How come nobody did one for me?
> 
> .


Real Good for Free ..... (Joni Mitchell Lyrics)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, I'm late to the game, but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You're awfully good at this, Freeth.


*FreeThinker* -- Awfully Good At This

.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll give it a try...

FreeThinker -- Freelance Thoughts
Obesus -- Holy Henchman
fatlane -- Creative MasterMind
Buffie -- Rotunda the Cat


...that's all folks! (for now...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

OK, one more...

Santaclear -- Encyclopedic Sage


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

TW - think up one for me! I'l return the "favor".


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, what about:

Heart Of Chocolate

?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

for Timerwolf:

Chocolate bane

Orbiting Howler


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Bane... Wasn't there one of Batman's enemies called this name?


----------



## Jane (Sep 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Bane... Wasn't there one of Batman's enemies called this name?


Timberwolf = Baa(Sheep's Clothing)


----------



## Tina (Sep 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW - think up one for me! I'l return the "favor".



I'm not very good at these things, unfortunately.

Kinda like Timberwolf's: Gooey Chocolate Center

Free Thinker, thank you. I just may use that.  For you, maybe Car Toons Served Here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Timberwolf = Baa(Sheep's Clothing)


Maybe it's just all the stress around me... I don't get it...


----------



## Jane (Sep 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe it's just all the stress around me... I don't get it...


A wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> A wolf in sheep's clothing


:doh::doh::doh:... (insert about five million more of the image on the left...)

I should've guessed it! 

Though, today, I feel more like the other way round...


----------



## Emma (Sep 9, 2006)

Go on then, someone do me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 9, 2006)

CurvyEm: I'm only a hologram


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Go on then, someone do me.



Feck! Arse! Drink!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Do me?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Do me?



Yes, THAT one.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 9, 2006)

I know I'm still kind of newish, so it might be hard, but I need help coming up with a cool title. I like Peaches and Scream, but I'd like something more creative.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 9, 2006)

Rebecca: Chickeny Goodness


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Curvy Em*

Permanently Pissed

A bugger for the bottle

I drink, therefore I am.

A bugga when she's pissed

(_quotes from Monty Python's The Philosophers Song by the Bruces_)


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2006)

i see i am undone.


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2006)

Rebecca:
Fowl Goddess?  

Princess of Poultry?

Cluckish? 

Cluck you?

Just Pullet?

Pullet, Please?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> i see i am undone.



_She's come undone
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
It was too late 

She's come undone
She found a mountain that was far too high
And when she found out she couldn't fly
It was too late 

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone_


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Rebecca:
> Fowl Goddess?


we have a winner!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> i see i am undone.



Jes = Just Enough Sarcasm? 

Tracey xx


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 13, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Go on then, someone do me.



*Englicious*

(English + delicious)

Alter the spelling as you see fit, but remember it's an adjective, and therefore must end with "ous".


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *Englicious*
> 
> (English + delicious)
> 
> Alter the spelling as you see fit, but remember it's an adjective, and therefore must end with "ous".


Free likes squishy endings.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Free likes squishy endings.



Sorry...that's 26 characters!


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Sorry...that's 26 characters!


Free likes squishy ends


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 13, 2006)

I could use ideas for my user title. I just can't think of one. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2006)

Free digs squishy endings

Fancy pancy Nancy


----------



## Frankie (Sep 14, 2006)

NancyGirl is . . . Riding Dirty. (I just get such a laugh when I hear that song on the radio!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 14, 2006)

Frankie, I happen to love that song!! Good one! I shall use it  thanks


----------



## Frankie (Sep 14, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Frankie, I happen to love that song!! Good one! I shall use it  thanks



Glad I had a winner!


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2006)

Frankie, do me! Do me! User title, that is.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2006)

Free Thinker, how about Driving Beat? You're a musician behind the wheel. Driving beat, get it?


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 15, 2006)

Not with anyone specifically in mind. However... Tip O' the hat to Bo Babe and Les as they had UT's similar to these, earlier this year.


_*
Tumescent Member
Engorged Member
Distended Member
Pulsing Member
Prosthetic Member
Thrusting Member
Prodding Member
Shaved Member
Spitting One-Eyed Member
Purple Helmeted Member
Low-Hanging Member
Flaccid Member
Uncut Member
Augmented Member
Masticated Member
Bifurcated Member
Priapic Member
*_
There's a few to start. Not my best work but it's been nagging at me since the start of this thread.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Frankie, do me! Do me! User title, that is.



I'm not good at this . . . "Riding Dirty" was a fluke. Not sure what your appetite for slang is, but here goes. Tina is . . . Dimensions Po Po. 

Lame, I know.

"Call the po po, ho. CALL THE PO PO, HO!"

I'll keep trying.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 15, 2006)

How about this one - it plays off of your current avatar: "Contemplating a new toilet plunger."

I couldn't resist. (Inside joke, folks.)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 15, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I'm not good at this . . . "Riding Dirty" was a fluke. Not sure what your appetite for slang is, but here goes. Tina is . . . Dimensions Po Po.
> 
> Lame, I know.
> 
> ...




this is completely unrelated, but it's been bugging me. Why does Friendly's in the US call sundae desserts "Happy Endings?"

don't they know that means handjob?

Or do they know and all sit around in the ad exec office and laugh about it

:doh:


----------



## Frankie (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree. I would use "happy ending" to refer to a handjob. 

I've never had a Friendly's Happy Ending.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 15, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I agree. I would use "happy ending" to refer to a handjob.
> 
> I've never had a Friendly's Happy Ending.




I laugh everytime i see that commercial


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 15, 2006)

actually, if I somehow found my way into a Friendly's (unlikely, but Jay and I managed to go to IHOP so i can't be that bad a food snob lmao), and a waiter/waitress asked me if I wanted a happy ending, I would laugh until i cried. I'm so immature.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 16, 2006)

You should accept the offer! I think it only costs like $2 more to get a happy ending. It's a steal - even if it does end up being just a sundae.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2006)

I ordered a Hand Job at Denny's and turned out it was just a type of sundae too.


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Frankie said:


> How about this one - it plays off of your current avatar: "Contemplating a new toilet plunger."
> 
> I couldn't resist. (Inside joke, folks.)



Heh. But, Frankie, it is a _*beautiful*_ plunger!


----------

